# Kindle Reader WILL work on New Blackberry Devices



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

If you're one of those Luddites who insists on using a Blackberry, here are instructions for getting the Kindle app on your 9930 Bold and other recent BB models that are currently labeled "unsupported" by Amazon.

I followed the steps in the post below and easily installed the Kindle app on my 9930. It's working flawlessly for me and makes for one elegant little e-reader.

http://forums.crackberry.com/blackberry-apps-f35/kindle-app-works-perfectly-9900-9930-heres-how-672338/


----------

